# Rude girl at horse show last Sunday (pics)



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

w00000000t kick @$$ Dar!!!!
Nice work and poop on that girl!!! 

*I thought I was the one that says butt hurt hahaha it must be a Cali thing!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

what a grgeous boy and congrats on the good placements!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Great Job! There is ALWAYS going to be that one person that just ruins your day, there are even people on this forum that are like that, they just enjoy ruining people's days. And just go with the flow, with the way you and your horse looked, you SHOULD have won!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Shawneen said:


> w00000000t kick @$$ Dar!!!!
> Nice work and poop on that girl!!!
> 
> *I thought I was the one that says butt hurt hahaha it must be a Cali thing!


*LOL maybe, I have only been out of cali once and it was to go to Hawaii when I was 7 lol. *



reining girl said:


> what a grgeous boy and congrats on the good placements!


*thank you a ton  D worked very hard that day. *



StormyBlues said:


> Great Job! There is ALWAYS going to be that one person that just ruins your day, there are even people on this forum that are like that, they just enjoy ruining people's days. And just go with the flow, with the way you and your horse looked, you SHOULD have won!


*aawww thank you so much. Real self esteem booster there! You are hired! LOL I hope if she is at the next show she grows up a little and if not she will just have to get use to not winning high point :wink: I know that probably sounds really bad but sometimes it takes a couple of 'losses' to humble people up if you know what I mean?*


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

COngrats on your ribbons.

I like your avatar. Those are some cool ribbons you got there. 

Your horse is really pretty. He looks like my horse a littlle bit. Your horse has more brown than mine. What is his APHA name?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww!No probs! Kill her with kindness next time:wink:. lol


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats! What a beuatiful horse!  I hate people like that..


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Well done


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

NyHorseGal said:


> COngrats on your ribbons.
> 
> I like your avatar. Those are some cool ribbons you got there.
> 
> Your horse is really pretty. He looks like my horse a littlle bit. Your horse has more brown than mine. What is his APHA name?


He's actually black but the 'lovely' sun here bleches him . He is not registered and I went to get him reg. but they said it would cost about $500.00+ bucks because I did not know his mother and father so I said forget that and I am thinking of doing PtHA with him now.  thank you for the complament on my avi, I hope it's not show-offish I just like the SHINY colors LOL
P.s. I hate trying to get their legs white. DO you go through the same pain as me? LOL



Tayz said:


> Congrats! What a beuatiful horse!  I hate people like that..


Thank you  Yeah, I am hoping she is at the next show. Not to be mean to her but to seriously kill her with kindness hehehe.




lizzie_magic said:


> Well done


thanx a ton  D works very hard!


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Tryn to keep his legs white are hard. Now there fine. There hasn't been any mud yet. So im good to go. At one point his legs were yellowish...but now there back to being white.. 

Next month theres a horse show im taking him to. So i have to keep him clean. his paper name is Blazing White. So i have to live up to that standard....white...lol


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

NyHorseGal said:


> Tryn to keep his legs white are hard. Now there fine. There hasn't been any mud yet. So im good to go. At one point his legs were yellowish...but now there back to being white..
> 
> Next month theres a horse show im taking him to. So i have to keep him clean. his paper name is Blazing White. So i have to live up to that standard....white...lol


Yeah, I've tried corn starch and the show white touch up and it helps keep his legs white over night so the next morning I either just have to sray his legs off or I can brush the stains out. I love it lol, winter is stuff keeping him white for shows lol.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Dartanion said:


> Yeah, I've tried corn starch and the show white touch up and it helps keep his legs white over night so the next morning I either just have to sray his legs off or I can brush the stains out. I love it lol, winter is stuff keeping him white for shows lol.


Have you ever tried clipping the white? I like to do that a week before the show (gives it time for any pink to go away), and then wash the night before and spray with showsheen. That way nothing sticks to the white. Then French White chalk for touchups.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

sandsarita said:


> Have you ever tried clipping the white? I like to do that a week before the show (gives it time for any pink to go away), and then wash the night before and spray with showsheen. That way nothing sticks to the white. Then French White chalk for touchups.


You know what I think I will try that for the next show. I do clip his blaze and I clip down his legs about a weekish before the show but I haven't gotten that close of a clip. I will give that a shot hehehe.


----------

